# The Wife's 47 Rollfast



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2016)

Got a start on this Saturday. Most of all painted parts have been stripped, sanded, and primered. This is going to be a tribute to her favorite band, Metallica. I'm leaning towards building it the way James Hetfield might build one of his hot rods. More to come as things progress.


----------



## rollfaster (May 31, 2016)

This bike is mostly done expect for some custom airbrush work. It's a drastic change, buts it's exactly what she wanted. Still need truss rods though.


----------



## XBPete (May 31, 2016)

Nicely done.... thinking of a similar treatment to a 50's Colson looper.. maybe use wartime blackout hubs...

Kudos, your better half should be happy!


----------



## rollfaster (May 31, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## nana20 (Jun 1, 2016)

time and attendance management system biometric attendance system biometric access control​Nice color, cool seat!! I like that.
good job!!



.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 2, 2016)

Nicely DONE, Rob!


----------

